

Ask HN: What cloudflare settings do you use? - GigabyteCoin

And what pros or cons do you see by using them?<p>I just signed up for the $20&#x2F;mo plan and am scratching my head as to what to pick for &quot;Security&quot; and &quot;Performance&quot; options at the end of the signup page.<p>The options for Performance are:<p>- CDN ONLY<p>- CDN + Basic optimizations (faster)<p>- CDN + Full optimizations (bleeding edge speed)<p>And the options for Security are:<p>- Essentially Off<p>- Low<p>- Medium<p>- High<p>I chose the highest security and the full optimizations as I figure I may as well get what I paid for. I am a little worried about the mention of possible captchas for accessing my site, however.
======
bredman
I'm not a CloudFlare expert but my guess is that there are some risks to the
"bleeding edge" optimizations. The decision probably comes down to a trade-off
of how much you want to minimize risk and support older browsers in exchange
for speed.

